# a little leak..



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

water,electric, no trench box.....................:biggrin:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> water,electric, no trench box.....................:biggrin:


No hot tap device. What an idiot. :surprise:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dangerous


----------



## surchicham (Jul 15, 2021)

This maneuver really doesn't look safe. It seems as if they don't understand much about repairs. And it's so hard to find good specialists in plumbing, especially if we are talking about water heater installation. 
I spent six months looking for an employee whose previous jobs would suit me. And in the end, I turned to a specialist from one company. He did the work quickly and efficiently. I am still satisfied. 
I hope that everything is fine with the pipe from this video as a result. It's unpleasant if an entire town doesn't have water because of them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

surchicham said:


> This maneuver really doesn't look safe. It seems as if they don't understand much about repairs.


It seems as if someone doesn’t understand much about adhering to form rules.









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Godislove1234! (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like a death wish..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Godislove1234! said:


> Looks like a death wish..


To get banned? Yes.



OpenSights said:


> It seems as if someone doesn’t understand much about adhering to form rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

